# Hedehog cake



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

I gave my husband a hedgehog for his birthday (not as a surprise, we had planned for him) I wanted to make him a hedgehog cake for his party as well. I wanted to post pictures since it was the first cake I've ever made and decorated. I think it turned out pretty cute...


__
https://flic.kr/p/5405403966


__
https://flic.kr/p/5404


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 
Holy crap!!! That's pretty frickin' impressive - esp for your first time!!!

My b'day is in February and I loooooves chocolate....just sayin'...


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

That cake is too cute. That is one hedgehog I really would like to just eat all up. Great job!


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

The cake looks awesome....quite impressive for a first cake making experience lol

what kind of pan did u use to get his shape? and is it one layer or two?


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a football cake pan, I just trimmed off one end to be the "rear" and used some of the excess to make the ears.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That's awesome! Good job!

My mum used to always make me a hedgehog birthday cake - very similar to the one you have made, except she made "quills" with cadbury's chocolate buttons...she would cut them in half and line them up in the butter icing down his "back"  

Om nom nom nom......


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awesome. Lucky man. A hedgehog and a hedgehog cake for his birthday. Can't ask for better than that.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

That is the most adorable cake I have ever seen. And this was your first cake? Wow.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I LOVE your cake! You did such a good job, it's beautiful!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

You put my cake-making skillz to shame, girl. That's nothing short of amazing!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

That is amazing! I'd be reluctant to eat it, it's so cute


----------

